# Rafting Regulations Help



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Depends where you go. The standard stuff you want to have on your boat:

1. Spare oar
2. Throw rope
3. Repair kit with fresh glue and your boat material (PVC or hypalon)
4. Med kit
5. Extra pfd if required by the river stretch you are running

Stuff I like to bring in my boat:

1. Repair tools
2. Sand stake with a sand hammer
3. Bow rope
4. Water gun for fun and/or boat cleaning
5. Baby wipes for when the damn sun screen runs into your eyes in the middle of the class 4 rapid
6. Half finger gloves (for babies like me). I hate sun screen on my hands, so gloves keep my hands sun free.
7. Blue Keystone Hat with a beer opener


Alex


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

The simple answer is that there really aren't very many regulations beyond having and WEARING adequate flotation (PFD).....unless you're on a permitted river (Grand, MFS, Selway, Westwater, etc...) where you're required to have specific items on your trip.

Things you want/should have are listed above....one thing I'd add would be a whistle (on your PFD).


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Here are river reg's for the San Juan...
http://www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/medialib/blm/ut/monticello_fo/recreation.Par.11453.File.dat/2012%20San%20Juan%20River%20Stipulations.pdf

Even though your boat is under 16' I would carry the required gear for a 16' footer. The safety gear is just a good idea, the river won't check the length of your boat before it throws something at you.

I would include a Z drag kit for self rescue, it's not required but you will get stuck someday and may need it. NRS has some nice kits you can look at for an example of items the are needed to pull a boat off the rocks.


----------



## ttr230 (Jun 24, 2011)

*good for you*

Congratulations on your purchase. I know the folks at Down River Equipment (DRE) in Denver have been so helpful. Just google them. But be careful...it's so easy to spend thousands there. We are neophytes & they really have been kind & offering help without any sort of superiority attitude. Have a great day! I'm still looking for a helpful overall river raft guide book-just how to stuff & suggestions, if you ever find one! Happy rafting!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

The best way to learn how-to stuff is sit on these forums all day and go out and play on overnight trips. Then check out everyone's gear, take pictures, ask questions and get creative. When I was building my boat I took a picture of every boat at every put in and take out and then analyzed it at home.


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

Pick up a copy of Jeff Bennett's "The Complete Whitewater Rafter" and take a Whitewater Rescue Technician course. Aside from getting some actual river miles in (with other skilled kayakers and rafters preferably), these are the two things that have helped me the most over the years


----------



## ttr230 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for posting the Jeff Bennett book title. I've never seen it despite being in multiple kayak/rafting shops & online at different sites! SO happy to learn about it!


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Here are some additional references...

Amazon.com: River Otter, Handbook for Trip Planning: Authoritative Guide for Rafters, Kayakers, Canoeists (9780974004600): Maria Eschen: Books
This book is a great resource for planning overnight trips. It answers questions like 'how much propane do I need for 6 meals for 12 people' and 'how much toilet paper needed for a trip' Also has some good insights on pre-trip and post-trip coordination, meal ideas and packing tips.

Rigging Tips & Tricks
This useful web site has all kinds of good ideas, check out the 'river gear list' and 'tools of the trade' under the 'riggin' menu. Lots of great ideas for setting up your boat.


----------



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

This is the pdf for the current regulations for all watercraft in Colorado. A lot of it is geared towards motorized/sail boats but it does include all "vessels". I may have missed some things but at a minimum you and everyone on the boat must have a proper pfd, audible signal devices (whistles) are mandatory (don't use one with a pea in it, they either don't work at all or well when they are wet), and the "owner’s name and current address in a legible, clearly visible, and durable fashion" must be on the "vessel".

And I would add a decent knife on the pfd is a very good idea as well.


----------



## ttr230 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Great advice!*

We've been rafting for quite a few years now but have always struggled to find helpful books which unnerves me as we take river safety so seriously. Thank you everyone for sharing your knowledge about helpful books. I can't wait to buy them! What a great community of people willing to share knowledge. Have a great day on the river! Your advice will help countless folks out there, my family included.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Label your stuff and it is more likely to come back to you. Every paddle, oar, cooler, life jacket, and throw bag should at least have an email adress or phone number. I believe you are required to have your name and address on the boat itself in many states. We color code our kitchen stuff and cam strap buckles so they are easy to sort from other peoples.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Smaloney18 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just purchased my first raft. IT is 14' with a fishing frame. I am trying to find rafting regulations so that I make sure I have all the right stuff on the boat. I cant seem to find them on the internet. Any help for the rookie would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Sean


When I first read this I thought you were a troll trying to start shit about all the Pimp My Raft threads. 
So anyway, make sure you have an accessible storage near the rowing seat for personal gear and a separate cooler from the main cooler so you're not opening that one all day.


----------

